# Plugged Vent Hose in Fuel Line



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I have a 98 Altima GLE with the "Service Engine Soon" light on. When I pump gas I can only get about a gallon in at a time before it shuts off the pump as if the tank were full. After it slowly drains into the tank I can pump another gallon. This happened before and it turned out to be a blocked vent hose from a charcoal cannister (?) to the fuel tank. I had a diagram of the system once and fixed it myself but have since lost it. Any help? There is a service bulletin out there regarding this problem.


----------

